# New Picket/Privacy Fence



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good!

I have a fence on my HoneyDo list also.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

> Well... I get to check off one more project on the "Honey Do List," before our daughter's upcoming backyard wedding.
> 
> The crummy chain-link fence has been replaced by a cedar picket/privacy fence. Me wifey is happy, so I'm happy. Unfortunately, finishing one project just means that she'll think of another one.


Looks great!. I'm glad you posted pics, I was kind of curious what you were going to do. 

Hopefully the weather will cooperate and everyone will enjoy your handiwork.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I have a fence on my HoneyDo list also.


Thank you! I can honestly say that I'm very happy to be on "this side" of the project. "Done" is such a wonderful word!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> Looks great!. I'm glad you posted pics, I was kind of curious what you were going to do.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will cooperate and everyone will enjoy your handiwork.


My wife had the idea to put the "back slats" in, on the back side of the horizontal boards. Too many pickets, too close together, look odd. So having the staggered boards gives it an "almost privacy" fence feel. Our lot is a full acre, and this fence is actually about 150 feet back from the street, which is at a slightly lower level. So people driving by aren't really able to see into the back yard.

We like it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

The wedding was perfect. Everyone is happy. I've told my wife that I will NOT do any more backyard projects this year. We'll see if that holds...


Here's a picture of the fence - in the background - behind the wedding backdrop.









Here's the patio we put in. Never mind the guy hamming for the camera...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty ingenious "backdrop"! 

DM


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Pretty ingenious "backdrop"!
> 
> DM


I might as well be honest. Any & every thing that looks cool, was my wife's idea.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

:laughing: ....too funny.....

DM


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> I might as well be honest. Any & every thing that looks cool, was my wife's idea.


 looks good. i like your wifes design on the gate entrance too.:wink:


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

It does look good, I'd love to have something like that in my front yard. Like from the road to like 3ft in my yard, turn that into rock, then picket fence like what you have, That way I can have my dogs in the front yard when the wife and I are trying to relax. Once again, looks really good.


----------

